# Gaggia Baby Twin 2007 Steam / hot water knob/valve



## pbutterworth (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi,

I have a 3 year old Gaggia Baby twin.

The rotary knob/valve on top which controls the steam and hot water doesn't stop after a couple of turns.

It used to hit a hard stop once it had been turned once or twice, it now keeps revolving. Is there some adjustment that I can do to fix this? It failed once before & Gaggia fixed it under warranty, but now it's out of warranty. I'm reasonably technically competent, so am happy to repair myself with a little guidance!

Also, does anyone know where I can get hold of a new portafilter handle, it's cracked after 3 good years of regular use!

Thanks

Paul


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

For replacement portafilter try here

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/gaggia-portafilters.html

Same place doe some spare parts but not listed the steam valve assembly, worth asking them I suppose.

This is the official parts website following the Philips takeover of Saeco/Gaggia so should be the best bet for the steam valve.

http://www.dutchwest.co.uk/acatalog/gaggia-saeco-machine-spares-parts-accessories-enqiury-form.html?gclid=CIbEwabVhaECFVGX2AodIUnGoA

Don


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

WHen you say the knob just turns does it close the valve first? If so it sounds likr you have rounded of the knob. airly simple fix. Just remove the knob. Either will pry off or will be a little cap on the end under which you will find a screw/cotter pin. There will be one flat side on the balve shaft and it's will be the plastic on the knob that has rounded. Just pack it with something to make a tight fit again.

Lee


----------



## pbutterworth (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.

No, it's not the plastic cap that's at fault. The steam knob used to have a hard stop after about 2 revolutions, now it just continues to turn.

Paul


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Does the valve close though?


----------



## jesseheckman (Oct 22, 2010)

i have the exact same machine with the exact same problem s

i thought i might be able to fix it myself

but it seems difficult to get it apart


----------



## pbutterworth (Mar 30, 2010)

Jesse,

In case you are still stuck, ping me. I sorted this out and can help.

cheers

Paul


----------



## Kathy (Aug 6, 2012)

Paul,

It would be great if you would post your solution. I got part way, but now the knob does not shut off the steam or water properly. I think it has something to do with the position of the set screw. Might that be the case?

Thank you.



pbutterworth said:


> Jesse,
> 
> In case you are still stuck, ping me. I sorted this out and can help.
> 
> ...


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

The grub screw on the spindle is loose, remove the lid first. Then on right hand side side of valve is a small grub screw 1.5 or 2mm attached to the arm with the magnet. undo this. Tighten the valve and then tighten the grub screw. Make sure the arm with the grub screw is facing left when you tighten.

Glen you may want to "stick " as it's a common issue on all the new baby range

regards

mark


----------



## Randleog (Jul 6, 2014)

I am experiencing similar problems. When dismantling, the valve piston unscrewed from the body completely but when I screwed it in, steam continued to leak at a rapid rate from the steam arm (panarello). Screwed in tightly seemed to make no difference. The thing looks undamaged out to the body so I don't really know what I am doing wrong.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

If you can get the lid off you should find a " cam " attached to the stem going to the steam knob . This is held onto the shaft by a tiny screw . It is likely that this is loose and allowing the knob to turn too far . As for a portafilter I bought mine on Ebay from a place in Cyprus . £30 including double basket ,


----------

